# 4D thinker



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi: I was woundering if you can help me?I want to buy probotix meteor cnc.First how did you add t-track,all parts needed.Did you do any adjustment to the frame ? I also want to do work below the table. 4 axis will also be added.I can realy used all your help never done any of thie before and Iam 70 yrs old. Thank Ron


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum. Ron


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Ron and welcome. I've moved this thread to our CNC forum where those knowledgeable members are more likely to see it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Ron . I'm sure the experts will jump in soon


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Ron Reome said:


> How did you add t-track,all parts needed? Did you do any adjustment to the frame? I also want to do work below the table. 4th axis will also be added. I can really used all your help never done any of this before and I am 70 yrs old. Thanks, Ron


Hi Ron,

I bought 4' t-track sections from Leevalley.com You can get them for 5/16" bolts or 1/4" bolts. Their track isn't predrilled for screws, but the aluminum is easy to drill. I started by cutting and lowering my MDF top to fit inside the frame rather than on top of it. I screwed strips of this track to the MDF, 4.5" on center. I then installed strips of 3/4" MDF between the tracks but also lipping over the edge of each track. Lipping over creates a smaller gap between the MDF strips, and lets clamps bear down against the track (through the MDF lip) while also pulling up on it. 

For my own Meteor I bought a 3' section of the same 30mm x 60mm extrusion (from amazon.com) then cut it to fit between the side rails. Mine is about 1' back from the front rail, and I have sectioned my bed so I can lift out just that front section or take out both sections. I used two corner brackets from the frame (they aren't needed in the corners) to attach my new bar to the side frame members. 

With the new crossrail, and my bed opened up in the front I regularly clamp boards vertically or at angles for cutting joinery (tenons or fingers or dovetails) on the end grain.

I'm here daily, so feel free to ask any specific questions. 

4D


----------



## Ronald Reome (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi: Thank for the help last month.I can used all the help you can give me.Is their any books out their that can help me using a cnc. Also can you tell me the bits you used the most?I am almost ready to order my metor.Thank Ron


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Ron,

Just get the starter set of bits from Probotix. That's all you'll need for a while. The other question is what software are you going to use?

I know you have grand ideas what you want to do, but you have to crawl before you can walk, and eventually run. So take it one step at a time and don't be afraid to ask for a little help. It'll save a lot of time, materials, and gnashing of teeth..........and a whole bunch of bad words.

What area of the country are you in?

HJ


----------

